# System.ini corrupted - windows xp not loading



## SGS_001 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi,

In my laptop with Win XP Home as the OS, recently it has started giving OS load errors...

It would first state that previous shutdown was not normal and so select the standard options (Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Cmd prompt, ..., Last known Working configuration, etc.).

If I select the Last Known Working configuration, it next states System.ini is corrupted - Press "r" to repair. But pressing "r" doesn't help but it just hangs -- no further action seen even 30+ minutes after pressing r.

If I select Safe Mode, it start listing out the files that gets loaded and when it reaches system.ini, it states that it's corrupted and hangs..

How can I fix this issue and get the OS load properly?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 20, 2007)

reinstall windows dont repair


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 20, 2007)

Simple at system bootup hit F8 to get boot options select "Last Known Good Configuration" that should fix the issue

And to be safe boot your computer into Command Prompt Only and scan your HDD for problems 

Chkdsk /r

Hope this helps


----------



## SGS_001 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, Ashish -- As I had mentioned, even the Last Known Good configuration doesn't help here as it still hangs...

Cyborg -- When you state reinstall WinXP, how about the data on my HDD -- would it all be lost in that case? (since I had only one partition in it).


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 21, 2007)

K first scan your HDD for errors and repair them; boot your machine into Command Prompt Only and then run CHKDSK /F on the boot Volume 

Typically this should solve this issue but in case the issue still persists U'll have to repair the registry hives ...try the HDD repair and let us know the result ....


----------



## purujitb (Feb 22, 2007)

reinstalling will not affect your data


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

SGS_001 said:
			
		

> Well, Ashish -- As I had mentioned, even the Last Known Good configuration doesn't help here as it still hangs...
> 
> Cyborg -- When you state reinstall WinXP, how about the data on my HDD -- would it all be lost in that case? (since I had only one partition in it).



Just read this and understand :- 

*www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/reskit/c29621675.mspx


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 22, 2007)

reinstall will delete the files in ur documents folder.


----------



## techram (Feb 22, 2007)

reinstall the windows xp.


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 22, 2007)

Simply reinstall Windows XP, U wouldn't loose anything unless the machine is into some domain ... I believe it's not


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 22, 2007)

if you have a back up then why dont you try replacing the system.ini file ???

My msgina.dll or something like that was corrupted and I had to replace the shell32.dll after booting using the Dynebolic 1.1 Linux CD that came with Digit December issue...


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 23, 2007)

Well this is what you need to do then :

 Boot your system with the Windows XP/2000 Install CD, let the system start the Setup. Once in the Setup, choose to run the Recovery Console. 

Now type the following commands pressing Enter after each line. 

ren C:\windows\system32\config\system system.old
copy C:\windows\repair\system C:\windows\system32\config\system

Try to boot the system, if it doesn't start, get back into the Recovery Console and enter the following commands.

delete C:\windows\system32\config\system
ren C:\windows\system32\config\system.old system

If you don't have an XP/2000 CD with the Recovery Console on it, you can try removing your hard drive and connecting it your friend's system or installing another Windows system in a different directory. Then you can access the \Windows\System32\Config folder. Copy the files System to a safe location. Then go to the \Windows\Repair folder. Those five files are your orginal registry files created when XP/2000 was first installed. Copy the file System from the \Repair folder and paste it into the \Config folder. 

Try to boot your system.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

Better is u Reinstall XP


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 23, 2007)

*Its better u install the OS again rather than tryin to implement all those repair stuff's n all...It hardly takes half an hour to install a new OS...n still if u r lookin in this post for new replies then GOD help u man....Amen!*


*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 24, 2007)

we are here for learning........reinstalling xp is the last option.....so i guess u should try the options which 'll definitely help u learning new things.....whichis main purpose of this forum...


----------

